# Best I Ever Heard



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good job girls. :thumbsup:

:usflag: :usflag: :usflag: :usflag: :usflag: :usflag:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great video.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, great job of singing it !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

:mrgreen: brought me to my knees!

lighten up girls . was just a joke , while I agree ,probably in bad taste ,it were at least A WEE BIT FUNNY. atriot:


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

They did a great job and thankfully it wasn't wasted on a bunch of NFL players!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you say perfection! Thanklss for sharing and thank you girls


----------

